

Ask HN: What are the common features for any startup website? - mariocesar

I&#x27;m building a Django project template that is meant to be helpful for start a website for startups, by helpful I mean the most common features for a website before launching.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mariocesar&#x2F;django-startup<p>With the time, helping others I realize there are features that are common to everybody. like User management, Leads, Email marketing integration, branding, sysadmin tools, deployment, etc.<p>I want the project is common enough to be useful immediately and be ready to extend with a particular service, product or awesome idea you are thinking.<p>I&#x27;m on the early stage of development, so:<p>What do you consider are the most important and common features to all startup websites?
======
avalaunch
Startups differ so much that there really aren't any features that are common
to all startups other than those features that are common to all websites.

But I like the idea. I would suggest starting with a fork of dj-skeletor
([https://github.com/senko/dj-skeletor](https://github.com/senko/dj-skeletor))
which I've found to be incredibly useful for starting off all my django
projects.

------
speg
Whoa, I wrote down some notes for a very similar idea yesterday. My take on it
was more of a service, that let you spin up a page quickly, including things
like email signups, analytics, and a domain name.

------
victorantos
I'll list just a few: * Email box to subscribe to future announcements * A
simple way to Pay for something(product/service) - one button * Testimonials
section

